#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-07-12
<ncweber> Hello
<ChinnoDog> meeting: help
<meeting> ChinnoDog: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<maco> meeting: help commands
<meeting> maco: (commands takes no arguments) -- Returns a list of the commands offered by the bot.
<maco> meeting: commands
<meeting> maco: action, add, addchair, alert, announce, announce add, announce list, announce remove, any, apply, apropos, at, author, ban add, ban list, ban remove, capabilities, capability add, capability list, capability remove, capability set, capability setdefault, capability unset, change, changename, channel, channels, channelstats, cmd, command, commands, config, connect, contributors, cpu, ctime, cycle, default, (3 more messages)
<maco> ChinnoDog: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScribesTeam/MootBot
<ChinnoDog> maco: thanks
<ChinnoDog> So, was there an actual meeting on Saturday? And, would it be a faux pas for me to show up with a laptop running Windows? :-)
<maco> i have no idea if there was
<maco> brian tends to show up with an ipad
<maco> and we can always defenestrate your laptop :)
<ChinnoDog> hehe
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-07-13
<ChinnoDog> Need something to do
<ChinnoDog> What do u peeps do during the week?
<dtchen> hehe, "Cathilic University"
<ncweber> What about it?
<dtchen> the misspelling
<ncweber> Ah.  That totally went by me unnoticed. :)
<ncweber> I guess your brain shows you what you want to see.
<dtchen> likely
<ChinnoDog> Do any of you work/live down town?
<dtchen> not really. I'm in NW.
<dtchen> With the whole commute to/from Baltimore thing.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-07-14
<ChinnoDog> Commuting to Baltimore does not sound fun
<maco> ChinnoDog: its the opposite direction of everybody else though, so thats good
<ChinnoDog> maco: I guess? I work down town right now.
<maco> no traffic ;)
<ChinnoDog> I am in the metro. no traffic here either.
<maco> i dont really understand people who voluntarily choose to drive into the city
<ChinnoDog> s/in/on
<maco> well, except when i think about the fact that the red line's been under constant construction for a year
<ChinnoDog> me neither. also, parking at work is $18/day!
<ChinnoDog> I am on orange
<dobey> hola
<dobey> anyone around?
<maco> kinda
<dobey> ah, i was talking to bcurtiswx before UDS, and he was saying people meet up at Taste of India nearly every saturday. and i'm coming up to DC on saturday, and was wondering if people are meeting up there then
<maco> i dont think i'll be there. i have  LOT of sewing to do (i know that sounds funny, but i'm making costumes for a big event in a few weeks)
<dobey> cool
<dobey> is it a dinner thing, or a beer thing?
<maco> dinner thing
<maco> they have a bar
<maco> but its mostly people having hummus & naan and some curry
<dobey> ah
<dobey> i probably won't go to that then, and i'll be getting there later anyway
<ChinnoDog> maco: That doesn't sound funny. What kind of costume are you making?
<maco> i was going to do 12th century English, but now i think Italian Ren
<maco> my body type is more in line with italian clothing construction techniques than english
<maco> (12th c. english = all rectangles, but should be tight on tummy....which...implies no curves at all)
<ChinnoDog> maco: sounds like a fun event
<dtchen> dobey: there's a keysigning, but it might (probably?) not happen at ToI
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-07-15
<dobey> dtchen: not really interested in keysigning. just beer :)
<dtchen> hehe
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-07-16
<ChinnoDog> hi
<ChinnoDog> metro seems like a reasonably safe place at 3am
#ubuntu-us-dc 2015-07-06
<swift110> hey al
